# Frage zu  gesunder AIO Temperatur



## Xaphyr (12. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit neuestem eine Artic Hybrid III auf meiner Grafikkarte.
Da mir Lautstärke wichtig ist, habe ich ihren Lüfter soweit gedrosselt, dass er mich nicht nervt.
Nun wird die GPU (nur der Chip, der Rest der Karte friert bei ~56°C) in Lastszenarien wie Witcher III bis zu 70-72°C heiß, in der Regel bleibt sie bei etwa 65°C.
Ich weiß von Berufs wegen was die abkönnen, da mache ich mir also keine Sorgen, was ich mich aber frage ist, wie heiß so eine AIO eigentlich werden darf?
Denn den Radiator messe ich dann auch mit 70°C, wie heiß wird denn dann das Wasser etwa sein? Wo ist da die sinnvolle Grenze?


----------



## Malkolm (12. August 2017)

Also der Radiator kann garkeine 70°C haben wenn Teilkomponenten der Karte bei 50°C liegen (2. Hauptsatz der TD). Da muss also ein Messfehler vorliegen.

Wasssertemperaturen > 50°C sind auf Dauer nicht gut. Die spezifizierte Grenze der meisten AiOs liegt bei 55-60°C Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. August 2017)

Es handelt sich ja um eine Hybridkonstruktion, nur der GPU Chip wird wassergekühlt.


----------



## Ryle (12. August 2017)

Wassertemperatur kann man nur messen in dem man (Achtung!) die Wassertemperatur misst und das kannst du ohne weiteres nicht.
Allerdings scheinen mir 74° der GPU bei ner AiO ziemlich extrem. Die sollte irgendwo bei 40-55°C sein, irgendwas stimmt da nicht, sofern du da nicht manuell irgendwas zu sehr runterregelst.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. August 2017)

Die 40-55°C schafft sie, wenn ich den Lüfter auf etwa 100 rpm hochdrehe, kann ich gerne eben mal testen. Ich möchte aber eigentlich nicht mehr als maximal 700 rpm.
Ich überlege die Wärmeleitpaste zu tauschen, aber im großen und ganzen ist der 140er Radiator wohl einfach zu mickrig für die 1080 ti um sie mit geringer Umdrehungszahl zu kühlen, oder?
Und ich sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich den Radiator im Deckel saugend (pulling) kühlen lasse. Falls das irgendwie relevant ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2017)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> aber im großen und ganzen ist der 140er Radiator wohl einfach zu mickrig für die 1080 ti um sie mit geringer Umdrehungszahl zu kühlen, oder?



Man betrachte die Faustregel maximal 100W pro 120er Radi und 130W für nen 140er Radi wenns halbwegs leise sein soll.
Eine GTX1080Ti hat eine TDP von 250W. Den Rest kannste dir denken. 

Klar kann man die auch mit nem einzelnen 140er kühlen - aber garantiert nicht leise.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. August 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal auf die Schnelle getestet.
Witcher 3 in 4k, 60 FPS Settings, 60 FPS Limit, skelliger Wald, 1080 ti auf Stock, nach 5 Minuten 66°C bei maximaler Drehzahl (1150 rpm).
Im laufenden Betrieb gewechselt auf angepasste Voltage/Frequency Curve (max. 0.800 V, max. 180W Verbrauch) nach 5 Minuten 57°C bei maximaler Drehzahl. Kein anderes Spiel in meiner Sammlung heizt die Karte derart auf, nicht einmal Rise of the Tomb Raider.
Die Frage ist nur, wie heiss darf das Ganze werden ohne die AIO zu schädigen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2017)

1150 rpm sind ja auch nicht "schnell" - klar dass dein einzelner 140er da am Limit ist.

Bei einem geschätzten deltaT von 15-20K zwischen GPU und Wasser was in aller Regel etwa hinkommt hätte dein Wasser in der AiO etwa 45-50°C wenn du auf stock bist und 35-40°C im "gedrosselten" Zustand. Das sind Werte die erfahrungsgemäß hinkommen wenn man versucht 250 bzw. 180W mit einem 140er bei der Lüfterdrehzahl wegzubekommen.

Wirklich bedenklich sind die Temperaturen nicht, wobei 50°C und mehr an Flüssigkeitstemperatur nicht mehr wirklich gesund ist.
Wo der Grenzwert für genau deine AiO liegt weiß nur der Hersteller, allgemein dimensioniert man Wasserkühlungen aber so, dass sie nicht wärmer als 40°C Wassertemperatur werden so dass man im Notfall (verstaubte Radis, heißer Sommertag, was auch immer) noch etwas Luft bis 50°C hat - alles über 50 ist aber definitiv nicht gut, da hier Schläuche sehr weich werden, Pumpenelektronik überhitzen kann, Flüssigkeit nennenswert verdampft oder im Falle 100% dichter Kreisläufe einen höheren Innendruck aufbaut usw.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. August 2017)

Alles klaaar, ich habe den Nachtmittag damit verbracht ein wenig zu flexen und zu sägen. Jetzt habe ich den Radiator tatsächlich so eingebaut bekommen, dass er mit 2 Wingboosts im Push & Pull im Deckel hängt.
Und ich habe die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt. Die vorherige war so dick drauf, damit hätte man einen Laib Brot beschmieren können.
Dann habe ich unter den gleichen Bedingungen wie heute Mittag getestet und komme nach 20 Minuten bei ~750 rpm nicht über 56°C. Das sollte für die AIO unbedenklich sein, wenn ich die Zahlen von Incredible Alk zugrunde lege, oder?


----------



## pope82 (12. August 2017)

das wird schon passen, 56°C ist ja nicht die welt. die frage ist eher wie sinnvoll die kühllösung generell ist.
normalerweise kühlt man ja mit wasser, weil man sehr niedrige temperaturen  will ohne dabei rasenmäher-artige lüftergeräusche zu haben.
beides trifft bei deiner kühllösung nicht zu.....
da du ja mit ein bisschen handarbeit anscheinend kein problem hast, bau dir doch einfach ne richtige WaKü.
das macht spaß, sieht schick aus, deine radiatorlüfter drehen lautlos und deine temperaturen liegen statt bei 70°C bei 45°C.
di e1080ti ist ein feines stück hardware, das du sicher länger als nur 1 jahr haben wirst, da kann man sich sowas schonmal gönnen.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. August 2017)

Ach, ich hätte mir die Kühllösung auch nie gekauft, aber ich habe die zusammen mit der gerade einmal 4 Monate alten Zotac GTX 1080 ti Founders Edition für schlappe 700€ bekommen (war schon drauf verbaut und der alte Besitzer wollte dann doch kein SLI).

Und sehr laut sind 750 rpm unter Vollast mit Wingboosts jetzt auch nicht, wenn ich den Ton aus habe und es im Raum völlig still ist, hört man das schon raus (der Rest läuft mit max. 400 rpm (Gehäuse) und max. 500 rpm (CPU), im Idle alles passiv,
aber wann habe ich unter Vollast schon den Ton aus, bzw. als Familienvater völlige Stille im Raum. ^^
Zumal diese Werte nun auch nur im Witcher III zustande kamen, in z.B. Rise of the Tomb Raider oder Fallout 4 kommt die GPU auf 48-50°C bei ~600-650 rpm.

Und maximal 56°C auf der GPU, bzw. knapp über 50°C auf dem Rest der Karte, sind immer noch kühler als jeder Luftkühler bei der Lautstärke.
Mich wundert nur, dass die Pumpe so leise ist, ich hätte gedacht, dass die nun meine lauteste Komponente sein wird, aber ich höre sie nicht aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus.

Alles in allem bin ich echt fasziniert davon, wie kühl der gesamte Rechner jetzt bleibt und früher oder später werde ich sicherlich selbst bauen. Aber vorerst bleibts jetzt erstmal so (sagt die Familienkasse ).


----------



## pope82 (13. August 2017)

ok, macht sinn


----------

